# Odie's Boo Boo



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Sigh. It's been quite the day. I was recovering on the couch after a procedure at the hospital and was looking over as Odie tried to jump on the couch... and missed. She has stairs but for whatever reason only likes going down them. I thought she was alright but my husband quickly saw she was favouring her front right leg. He scooped her up and I saw that she was bleeding a little bit. 

Upon closer inspection, we saw she had ripped her entire dew claw nail off! We keep them quite short but it must have snagged on the couch when she tried jumping. Yikes! I called the vet and they were closing so they sent her file to the emergency vet as I packed her up and drove her. 

Turns out that it's better that the whole thing came off instead of a piece. We have to keep it clean and watch for infection but won't be doing any antibiotics or pain killers unless she needs them. Bad timing because the SPCA Paws for a Cause walk is this weekend. The vet suggested keeping her indoors at least for a couple of days to hopefully prevent infection. 

She really is a tough cookie! She only favoured the leg for a couple of seconds and didn't make a peep. 

Here's her owie. I know this is fairly common, but I've never had a dog that's ripped off a nail before. I never knew this is what the quick looks like! Poor girl. She'll be pampered for the next few days (not that she isn't normally).


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh ow!!! Poor little gal, I hate nail stuff, mine or the dogs. That is what they tell me happened to Nova's right rear dew claw before she was caught- but living in a junkyard and being pregnant/starving it got infected before we got her. I can tell you that was traumatic- but I know so many other dogs who have done this and recovered fast and without incident.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor little Odie,yes my sheltie had to have his removed he did the same thing.Had to keep a bandage on it ,as he would lick it all the time,but if Odie needs one it's better to buy baby socks and get the sticky bandage and just put it round the top of the sock


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

Awww poor Odie  hope she's ok. Fingers crossed it heals fast with no problems xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww poor Odie! It happened to Lilo a couple of months ago, the whole nail came off too. Thankfully it didn't get infected and it healed quickly. Hopefully Odie's nail will heal quickly too.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I've had dogs pull the nail off, but they always grew one back. It looks nasty and painful! Glad Odie is being good about it. A baby sock helps with licking if she starts.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Ouch! Poor Odie. I hope that heals quickly. Maybe some neosporin will help. Xoxo sweet girl


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Ouch, that looks like it would hurt. Glad she's tough. Hoping for a quick recovery!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! The sock idea is a great one. We've been watching her and I haven't seen her lick it once, but that might change once it's starts healing more and gets itchy. We never had to use a cone or onesie or anything when she was spayed, so I'm hoping she won't lick this either. 

Although she doesn't seem to be in pain at all, I'm sure it must be uncomfortable! I'm glad it was the dew claw and not one of her regular nails though. She's not favouring that leg at all. So far so good.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Poor Odie! BG and Sonny send howls and kisses


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So sad she hurting.. looks yucky..


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Poor Odie! I hate the dew claws! Angel's are so hard to get to! Susie, our golden, came to us without them! I guess they were removed at a very young age!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So sorry sweet Odie did that. Hoping it heals quick
Y!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ouch! Krystal, i'm so sorry Odie ripped her nail off! How is she doing now?? She is such a little trooper! Her twin Lola sends kisses to her sister from another mister! Thinking of you both!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

aww ouchie odie! You're a tough girl!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ouch! Krystal, i'm so sorry Odie ripped her nail off! How is she doing now?? She is such a little trooper! Her twin Lola sends kisses to her sister from another mister! Thinking of you both!


Haha they are sisters from other misters! She is doing great. I kept her inside for longer than the vet recommended, just because I'm paranoid. There are so many dogs that live around us, and I didn't want to risk it. Anyway, it looks much less "raw" now, so she just had her first jaunt outside. I'm really curious to see if the nail grows back! The vet said it might not, depending on how much damage was done.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Awwww! Ouch, Odie! I hope by now you're feeling better since I'm late seeing this.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Haha they are sisters from other misters! She is doing great. I kept her inside for longer than the vet recommended, just because I'm paranoid. There are so many dogs that live around us, and I didn't want to risk it. Anyway, it looks much less "raw" now, so she just had her first jaunt outside. I'm really curious to see if the nail grows back! The vet said it might not, depending on how much damage was done.


I would have kept her in longer too, I'm paranoid just like you! I am always freaking about infections bc of the hospital. I'm so happy it's looking better! Yay! Nail or no nail, Odie is still one of my favorite chi babies!! 😘😘😘😘


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad she feels better!


----------



## Mollisa (Sep 8, 2014)

Poor baby! Speedy healing to both of you.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

ouch...that must of hurt ! hugs..


----------

